# Hunting dog vaccinations



## StikR (Feb 7, 2010)

I know alot of guys give their dogs their own shots, and worm them.  What is the schedule for shots and worm medication?  I know you can get the worming medicine at ag supply stores, but what about the other required shots?  I'm getting a pack of dogs so I guess it's time to make a trip to Florida to talk to my great uncle who is a retired vet (UGA grad) and get "schooled up."


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 7, 2010)

Check the internet for schedules. I normally start mine out with the 5in1 shots at 6 wk old pups and finish with 7in1 or 8in1 shots for the last 2-3 rounds of vaccinations.  

*nemex-2* at 4 weeks (dose given by directions) 
*safeguard* (goat formula) at 8 weeks old until 12 weeks old (dose by weight)

Watch for what looks like rice in their stools- this is tapeworms. Either call your vet for a single dose pill (recommended) or use praziquantel paste. Watch for tapeworms their whole lives, as fleas usually spread this.  

At 12 weeks old  I start them on Ivomectin (1% Ivermectin Injection)- 1/10 cc for every 10 lbs (given orally) monthly for the rest of their life. This is commonly referred to as Heartguard, and is the same active ingredient except WAY cheaper than the Heartguard prescriptions.

I also use a generic type of Frontline Plus on my dogs monthly.

Booster shots as recommended yearly.


All vaccinations can be bought from a local feed store or from Jeffers.com.


----------



## StikR (Feb 8, 2010)

what about rabies, distemper, etc?  Is this in the 7way or 8 way shots?


----------



## R G (Feb 8, 2010)

Rabies vaccine is a controlled substance in Georgia and can only be administered at the vet's.  7 way and 8 way shots depend on the area you hunt in and the history of disease.  After the puppy shots are over (which are the most important and there are several that hunting dogs especially need like lepto...)everything is a yearly booster except rabies which can be done for 3 years.  I worm as needed excxept heart wormer which is monthly.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 8, 2010)

StikR said:


> what about rabies, distemper, etc?  Is this in the 7way or 8 way shots?




Rabies- http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/produ...4N5B8Q7CL0QQ12AW5D&BrowseList=338&dept_id=516

Distemper and all others are included in the 5in1, 7in1, and 8in1 shots.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 8, 2010)

You can buy Rabies shots on line, pretty much anything else you need.


----------



## StikR (Feb 13, 2010)

According to the jeffers.com website, it looks like rabies shots can't be shipped to Georgia


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 15, 2010)

StikR said:


> According to the jeffers.com website, it looks like rabies shots can't be shipped to Georgia




Got any friends in SC with a mailing address?


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 15, 2010)

R G said:


> Rabies vaccine is a controlled substance in Georgia and can only be administered at the vet's.  7 way and 8 way shots depend on the area you hunt in and the history of disease.  After the puppy shots are over (which are the most important and there are several that hunting dogs especially need like lepto...)everything is a yearly booster except rabies which can be done for 3 years.  I worm as needed excxept heart wormer which is monthly.



Great informative answer ^^

Puppy shots are generally 6, 9, and 12 weeks.  Some breeders choose to start a week earlier than 6 weeks.  Dewormer - it's hard to get a good OTC dewormer for intestinal worms with puppies.  Maybe someone else that has found an OTC dewormer can help you.

P.S. While you can buy Rabies shots online (illegally and by having them shipped to a friend in another state,) don't forget that your dogs' Rabies vaccinations, if you live in Georgia, have to be administered by a Veterinarian in Georgia.  The Rabies vaccinations contain serial numbers that are recorded in a Veterinarian's records for the State.  "I gave my dog his Rabies shot" won't fly if you're asked for proof of vaccinations from a Veterinarian by the Law.


----------



## StikR (Feb 15, 2010)

The rabies shot is $15 at the vet.  I'll just take them in and try to negotiate a 2-fer discount


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 16, 2010)

if you can find a vet that does a rabies clinic, you can get rabies shots for $5 or 6$ per dog.  i used to take my deer dogs to a rabies clinic at the fairgrounds or rec. center and it would cost less than $40 bucks for 5 or 6 dogs.  organizations like the Georgia Dog Hunters Assoc., the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation, and many others will sponsor these events for their members.


----------



## CFGD (Feb 17, 2010)

(Quote)At 12 weeks old  I start them on Ivomectin (1% Ivermectin Injection)- 1/10 cc for every 10 lbs (given orally) 

we used to give orally also,but had one actually get heartworms.asked the vet how could that be, he said giving orally does not enter the bloodstream,instead shoot them in the neck  like a parvo shot,sounded strange to me but it's worked so far...what do you think??


----------



## Fireaway (Feb 17, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> (Quote)...what do you think??



Do what the vet said


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 17, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> (Quote)At 12 weeks old  I start them on Ivomectin (1% Ivermectin Injection)- 1/10 cc for every 10 lbs (given orally)
> 
> we used to give orally also,but had one actually get heartworms.asked the vet how could that be, he said giving orally does not enter the bloodstream,instead shoot them in the neck  like a parvo shot,sounded strange to me but it's worked so far...what do you think??



that's actually the correct way it's suppose to be administered. I just find it easier to give it orally to 8 dogs.


----------



## manok (Feb 17, 2010)

I only go to the vets for the rabies shot.

I buy everything else at Tractor supply.

The rabies vet I use annually is West GA Mobile found off the  internet.


----------



## CFGD (Feb 18, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> that's actually the correct way it's suppose to be administered. I just find it easier to give it orally to 8 dogs.



it is a pain using the needle..the idiots wont stay still and sometimes you bend the needle


----------



## DOGMANN63 (Feb 18, 2010)

Go to places like kv vet supply  or jeffers.com   you dont need a vaccine with lepto in it unless you live in an area infested with rats an other animals who carry lepto . more pups an dogs die from lepto in the vaccine than they ever did from the virus its self , most vets  give 5 ways , i give a 5 way-  its a 3 yr shot  an the vet as prescribed by law must give a rabbie vac the ones you give for rabbies protects  the dog not you in a court of law , if you have one or 2 dogs im not sure a vet wholesale is rite for you  because most vets give the 5 way an rabbie for about $30.00 , If your like me an others who have alot of dogs i buy thru a wholesale totaly an i have a friend who buys larger quanitys than i do she wil add my one  or 2  boxes of 25 in her order so i can get it at her cost her being a big kennel , she told me to rotate wormers i use safeguard for cattle an pro bios for cattle too she has taught me alot i did not know,  but it dont matter what ever vaccine you all choose make sure it dont kill them , because vaccine companys state on the packaging for a reason not recommended for puppies 7 in 1s or 8in 1s before a certain age for a reason!


----------



## DOGMANN63 (Feb 18, 2010)

Because of this larger kennel when her vet comes to do the rabbie shots for the dogs their i pay $7.00a dog each my dogs for a rabbi shot .Other wise its $16.00 to $20.00 per dog no matter how many you have in my area   get this the same vet who d charge me $16 to $20 is the same vet who does hers an charges $7.00 for each dog  go figure that one out !


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont trust the vacs you get from feed stores. Do you think these things are kept cool in shipping. I have spoke to many vets and others in the vac business and the shorts are about at 70-85% of the full potential. IF they are not shipped cool, the product will break down. I just take mine to the vet, and i will also have records of them


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 18, 2010)

A lot of county 4H associations put on a rabies shot clinic once a year.This is done in the spring of the year.$5.00 per dog but you have to take your dog to the event.It will be done by a licensed vet.If your dog bites someone and has not had a rabies shot administered by a vet your dog will be put in quarintine,you can be fined,and the person that was bit will have to undergo treatment for rabies.


----------



## DOGMANN63 (Feb 18, 2010)

what im told from the manufactures they can with stand  some wamrth for a period of 2 days, jeffers you can go in person an purchase them an buy a cooler for a small fee it zips up for reuse you place a cold pack in it or ice an go home,  i live in north florida about 4 hrs from dothan , its okay if you have a few dogs but now when you get into the high numbers its not, for general vaccines other than rabbie you dont need legal paper work on them as long as you have it marked in a book the rabbie vaccine you do ,


----------



## DOGMANN63 (Feb 18, 2010)

the rite way to give ivermect to live stock is via a needle , but dogs can die from it being used under the skin, the manufacture will tell you that too, the ranch i grew up on my daddy owned  all ways gave ivermect to the cattle via injection our dogs mouth only an not a lot an not to pups under 5months old  either


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 18, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> it is a pain using the needle..the idiots wont stay still and sometimes you bend the needle



Exactly why I give it orally now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> (Quote)At 12 weeks old  I start them on Ivomectin (1% Ivermectin Injection)- 1/10 cc for every 10 lbs (given orally)
> 
> we used to give orally also,but had one actually get heartworms.asked the vet how could that be, he said giving orally does not enter the bloodstream,instead shoot them in the neck  like a parvo shot,sounded strange to me but it's worked so far...what do you think??



But the Heartguard is given orally.  So what is the difference?  Now I am curious.



DOGMANN63 said:


> the rite way to give ivermect to live stock is via a needle , but dogs can die from it being used under the skin, the manufacture will tell you that too, the ranch i grew up on my daddy owned  all ways gave ivermect to the cattle via injection our dogs mouth only an not a lot an not to pups under 5months old  either



I am not a vet but from my understanding that the reason that it will kill a dog via the needle is if they already have heartworms.   Anyone verify this?


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 5, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> that's actually the correct way it's suppose to be administered. I just find it easier to give it orally to 8 dogs.



Give it just under the skin or in the muscle? I always shot it just under the skin in goats.


----------



## southern_pride (Apr 6, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But the Heartguard is given orally.  So what is the difference?  Now I am curious.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a vet but from my understanding that the reason that it will kill a dog via the needle is if they already have heartworms.   Anyone verify this?




Ivomec can cause a dog to go into anaphaletic(may be spelled wrong) shock. It may not this time or next time, or never. But it is very possible, and is usually fatal. Thats why you dose it orally.


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 6, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Give it just under the skin or in the muscle? I always shot it just under the skin in goats.



I use to inject in a neck fold of skin like a 5in1, 7in1, etc.  with a 5/8 needle- never IM. I still know plenty of other hunting dog owners who still use inject it under the skin instead of orally. I've never heard of one dying from a ivomec shot under the skin.


----------



## Rattlecrap (May 25, 2010)

You can give Ivermectin under the skin or by mouth, but I would not suggest giving any injection in the neck.  When you push a needle through the skin there is a slight possibility of pushing hair under the skin also which can cause an abscess.   Abscesses are much easier to work with if it is in the back quarter.  I wouldn't say it is rare or common that this happens but have seen it before.  This is how are vaccination regiment goes where I work
8 weeks old-- DHP-CPV Distemper/Hepatitis/ParaInfluenza/Corona/Parvo-- 1st heartworm prevention/Flea and Tick control/Pet Tabs (vitamins) Fecal check and deworm with Drontal
12 weeks old-- DHP-CPV #2/ 2nd heartworm preventative/follow up deworm with drontal
16 weeks old-- Rabies Vaccine, DHLP-CPV Distemper/Hepatitis/Leptosparosis/ParaInfluenza/Corona/Parvo, Bordetella #1, (Optional Lyme vaccine and Rattlesnake Vaccine, 3rd heartworm preventative
20 weeks old-- DHLP-CPV#2, Bordetella vaccine #2, Re-booster Lyme and Rattlesnake
24 weeks old-- DHLP-CPV #3,  first heartworm test/ prescription of heartworm preventative/ Flea and tick control

we give DHLP-CPV/Rabies/Bordetella (optional) every year for the remainder of the dogs life, Lepto is not given to any dogs until they are 16 weeks of age due to high reaction rate.  Heartworm pills are based on weight so we usually dispense 1 every visit until we have a good idea of how big they will be (a lot of dogs will eventually fall into the 50-100lb range so we can dispense it earlier).  I have personally seen a lot of injection site cysts and tumors but then again I usually see all the worst case scenarios.  I have noticed in my experiences that most breeders start their vaccination regiment at 6 weeks old, we ideally don't like to pull the puppies away from the mother until 8 weeks (but 6 weeks is fine to start the vaccinations also).  Giving the Ivermectin orally is chancy because you have to make sure they get the whole dose, and it apparently doesn't taste to good.  Giving a dog Ivermectin or heartworm preventative for that matter can kill a dog if it is heartworm positive already.  And let me say I realize that hunting dogs are a little different then your average house pet and the regiment I have listed is really an ideal situation.  I can't emphasize the importance of the puppy shots, if you do nothing else make sure your puppy always has heartworm preventive, Parvo vaccine, and Rabies.  
Just a little side note I saw my first diagnosed tick paralysis the other day, the dog is fine now but it was kinda cool.
Oh we also give the Parvo vaccine by itself to every dog every 6 months until their 3 years old.  Parvo is ultra contagious and supportive therapy is the only cure.  I have seen a lot of pups die from it, and it is slow and painful.


----------

